# Favorite way to stuff Flounder??????????



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

I am looking for an easy way to stuff and bake a flounder. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Dressing with shrimp and crab meat


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=23520130


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

I prefer to debone them then stuff with crab meat.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Links*

I posted a bad link above.. Easy and favorite Huh ?

Here a a few that are easily some my favorites.. :slimer:

search stuffed flounda

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=23589522

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=315655&highlight=flounder+cheeks


----------



## moore (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I did a search on here and found some awesome recipes, I should have searched before posting.

For my first attempt it came out awesome.

One question for you guys that remove all the bones, what is the easiest way to remove them? Thanks

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

best way is deboning...google deboning a flounder and there is a good video showing exactly how to do it....comes out awesome!


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

x2

Shrimp and crab meat sauteed in a butter sauce with a little onions and garlic first then dress over the flounder and bake short time more.

Searacer



JFolm said:


> Dressing with shrimp and crab meat


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

I recommend trying captain Dave's next time you won't be disappointed. I cooked a recipe of his this weekend it was bad to the bone! This flounder one is my next one on the list.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

For a very easy stuffing; get the heb spinach dip and simply add shrimp and/or crab, your preference of seasonings, stuff and bake.


----------

